# Yahoo- Premenstrual Syndrome (New York Times)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

In-Depth From A.D.A.M. Complications PMS, and in particular premenstrual dysphoric disorder (PMDD), can have an adverse effect on women's relationships with co-workers, partners, and children.View the full article


----------

